# Mako's new inshore skiffs



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw one of these at BPS the other day, seems like you get a lot for your money. Boats are super wide, tons of room inside. They make a bare-bones, tiller skiff too:

http://www.mako-boats.com/inshore-boats.cfm

-T


----------



## Flounder_Joe (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes they are nice looking boats I especially like the hull on the 16 ft. but th I wonder how long the cheapA.. plastic center console will last? Other than that I would buy one Ireally like the hull design. PS the first one I saw was at a Tracker dealer at home he quoted a price 28k with a 60hp 2wk latter Ilooked at one at BPS with the upgradeed 60 it wasn't but 16k where did the other 12k come from because when I returned home I checked the price again still 28k.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

look at the cooler it is like yeti but made by bass pro NICE .Hope it is half the price when it comes out in store


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I really like that console design on the smaller boats, plenty of storage, a livewell, rod holders, etc. 

Didn't actually notice if they were plastic or 'glass though. 

And yeah, the coolers look pretty danged nice too. 

That's what surprised me, the whole setup looks pretty danged fishable, and the prices are danged reasonable turn-key. 

Toss a trolling motor on it and you're golden. They'd make a super stable fishing platform, light enough to tow with a shopping cart. 

-T


----------



## Flounder_Joe (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes I'll agree everything on the boat is a nice set up but again that plastic console scares me . and Bsp price makes it a little easier.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

One thing I will say is that BPS stands behind their stuff. I bought a 23 seacraft from them a looong time ago that the BPS dealer rigged all sorts of wrong. After a ton of issues with the BPS dealer I documented everything, wrote a certified letter to Johnny Morris himself and I got a new boat out of the deal. 

It took 10 months, but they let me use the old boat in the meantime. They trailered a new seacraft to me, pulled it off the trailer and I put the old one it the trailer and the drove away. I had put 300 hours on that old hull in the time it took them to build a new one, and they had no issues with that at all. 

That's standing behind their stuff. 

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dam tom... Btw fiberglass is plastic


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Underhull appears to be a modification of the Hickman Sea Sled.
I still don't understand manufacturers using vertical rod storage on a small inshore boat.
I guess it's cheaper than designing horizontal storage.
White continues to be a horrible color for use on decks and inner liners,
but it is the easiest and least expensive to apply and repair.


btw, it was my turn to provide a small amount of constructive criticism..not negative comments.


----------



## Flounder_Joe (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry Tom I didn't mean to sitr up anything, I just thought that after extended use in the hot sun that it might warp and buckle. But like you said BPS does stand behind their products. Had a problem with my Kenner took it to the dealer fixed to my satisfaction.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Seen it Friday. I realty like the 16 better than the 17. The 16 with a 40 and all the same stuff as the 17 was 13,800. I like the tunnel and I did like the plastic cc. I would think it would save some weight. The cooler was awesome, I do hope bp will be selling them shortly. 
I think I could fit the 16 in my garage with a folding young also. It is definatly on my list after I get tired of my Gheenoe classic. I would love to get some real reviews from owners. Hopefully they will join microskiff.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I saw one at the FT. Myers BP and it does look good but as with any skiff I would want a wet test before I bought one. It is priced like a Carolina skiff but looks like it would be a better ride in chop.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Sorry Tom I didn't mean to sitr up anything, I just thought that after extended use in the hot sun that it might warp and buckle. But like you said BPS does stand behind their products. Had a problem with my Kenner took it to the dealer fixed to my satisfaction.


Heck you didn't stir anything, you made a valid point. I never even noticed it wasn't 'glass, so good catch. 

I was just mentioning that BPS will cover you if they mess up. Which is pretty cool. 

I really like vertical rod storage when underway or during a lot of fishing situations, but horizontal storage is a must at times to clear the decks. On a 2-piece boat with no toe kick to hide the rods horizontally I would worry about catching my foot on a hook and/or rod breakage. 

One good thing is that these little things are beamy as heck, so you should have plenty of room inside to move around the rods either way. 

-T


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice looking boats. Interesting variation on the Sea Sled/Whaler hull. Looks like it'll maybe handle chop better than a flat bottom like a Carolina Skiff. Great prices. What's the build quality of newer Makos? A good friend has an older 20 we use inshore/near-shore and it is impressive.

_...and now I'll join Brett w/the 'constructive criticism'...  _

I understand that mounting the forward nav lights on the console _(16' and 17'ers)_ makes for shorter wire runs and so less manufacturers cost & perhaps easier maintenance should a problem come up, but at that location they are going to affect night vision, making it harder to see "stuff" that is floating _(or just barely so)_ when running. They'll also be easy to block/cover up accidentally. A maritime lawyer could have fun with that choice, in a worst case scenario...
They should move those puppies up to the bow where they belong.

...and if that's all there is to pick at, they did a good job!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I really like vertical rod storage when underway or during a lot of fishing situations, but horizontal storage is a must at times to clear the decks.


Offshore from a big center console or war wagon with the large number of rods needed for
trolling, deep jigging, live bait catching, chugging, sight casting, etcetera...there's no where else to store but vertically.
But in the limited confines of a small inshore skiff, vertical storage is just a bad idea, period.
Between the need to worry about back casts and dealing with the mad scramble that can occur
when fighting a big fish on light tackle, vertical rod storage becomes a handicap, not a convenience.

Then there's the entertainment factor of hearing a snap, then looking back
and seeing a broken rod hanging from a tree branch...

                                                                           ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > I really like vertical rod storage when underway or during a lot of fishing situations, but horizontal storage is a must at times to clear the decks.
> 
> 
> Offshore from a big center console or war wagon with the large number of rods needed for
> ...


You forgot kite fishing. That's 8 more right there.....


----------

